# Failing Daily call through turbonet card



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Hey guys looking for a little help here. I just put in a home network and have the following setup:

NEtgear Wireless router attached to my DSL modem.

The Tivo has a turnbo net card in it and I use a Buffalo Ethernet Converter (Wireless Bridge) to IP in to the TIVO box.

The IP of the netgear router is set for 192.168.10.1, the TIVO's IP is 192.168.10.99. I have tivowebplus loaded and running rine, and I have YAC setup on the PC upstairs and it displays on the TIVO no problem. I can ping and telnet to the Tivo without any problems either.

But when I change my dialing paramters I can not get it to connect to make it's daily call. I go in and set the dialing paramters for ,#401 and turn off call waiting and the two other detection settings. (I have a Series 1 Tivo running software 3.x).

I have pulled the following log from the turbonet, can anyone help me out on this:


TIVO: {/var/tmp} % cat /var/log/kernel | grep turbonet
Mar 13 23:30:09 (none) kernel: turbonet driver version 20050218
Mar 13 23:30:09 (none) kernel: turbonet: updated tlb entry 2 to 1M
Mar 13 23:30:09 (none) kernel: turbonet: using MAC address 00:0B:AD:09:BA:95
Mar 13 23:30:09 (none) kernel: turbonet: driver installed
Mar 13 23:32:33 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8
0)...
Mar 13 23:32:33 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)..
.
Mar 13 23:32:33 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /tivo-service/mlog.cgi H
TTP/1.0
Mar 13 23:42:33 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server
Error
Mar 14 22:27:50 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: attempting to connect (port 8
0)...
Mar 14 22:27:51 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: connect succeeded (port 80)..
.
Mar 14 22:27:51 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: POST /tivo-service/mlog.cgi H
TTP/1.0
Mar 14 22:37:51 (none) kernel: turbonet: call log: HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server
Error
TIVO: {/var/tmp} %
TIVO: {/var/tmp} % 

I know the date on that is a few days ago, but it is still doing the same thing.

Any suggestion on things I can try? Any one know the IP for where TIVO pulls from, can the TIVO box do a telnet or ping by command if I am telneted in to the box, meaning can I go out to test it?

I have the TIVO Setup with a static IP that I indicated above.

thanks,
Phil


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Is there no one that can help me with this? No suggestions?

Am I posting in the wrong forum, talking about something that is out of bounds here?

I really need help on this.

Phil


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry I can't help you, Phil. I don't know of many ppl who still have Series1 units with Turbonet cards.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hmmmm...
Mine used to work fine with a Wet11 bridge.
Did your setup work before you made some change?
Are you using a fixed IP, or DHCP?
If fixed IP, makesure your subnet/netmask is also seup correctly.
Are you using the default Tivo drivers, or the updated ones from silicondust?


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I am using a fixed IP and have the silcondust drivers installed. I have never had this working, as I just got a network setup about 2 weeks ago now.

I can communicate from the computer upstairs and run TWP on it with no problems. The only thing that is not working is the daily call I can not get that to complete.

I'm sorry if I came off rude, that was not my intent, I have asked this in other threads as well, not as detailed as in here, and either I am just missing stuff (which is entirely possible as I am new to this) or people just don't know and are ignoring it.

I just wasn't sure as I haven't gotten any responses until now. I do appreciate all of the help and feedback I get on this site for other problems, and that is why I am posting here.

I am also posting over at the silcondust web site, but they seem to have hit a wall as well, so I am looking for any help I can get.

Phil


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Just a guess, I haven't done this in a while... 
for reference look here in Steve Jenkin's guide http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_cd.html#_Toc101001794

I'm not positive, but since you are using 192.168.10.1, you might want to make sure your default gateway is also set in this range, instead of 192.168.1.1.

You can also try turning DHCP back on.

good luck


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I have double checked that and my default gateway is set at 192.168.10.1 the TIVO is setup static for 192.168.10.9 (was .99 previously)

The ehternet converter to go from the Turbonet to wireless is set up as 192.168.10.3. My home PC is 192.168.10.2.

I used the ethernet converter on an old home PC and it worked fine, so I know that is not the problem. Also, like I said I can get to the TIVO box and run TivoWebPlus on it no problem. I can telnet and do anything I want to it that way, just can't get that call to work.

thanks for the input,
Phil


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'll check my setup tonight, but I think, if you ran the nic_install script, that you don't set ,#401. Been a while, so might be grasping at straws.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

I never had to load any drivers or run any install scripts with my 2 Series 1s. I just popped in the turbonet cards and plugged in the ethernet cables. I thought tubonet and/or the last Series 1 software update had all the drivers/software you need.


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

From their site it said to load those, so that is what I did, I am still working with silcondust's web site and support on this as well, just trying to get as much help as I can.

It almost looks like something is blocking port 80, but I can't figure out what as of now.

Phil


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

Well I was finally able to get this to work. I am not 100% sure as to what fixed it but I think my SBC DSL modem and the netgear router were competing against one another, the DSL modem is a gateway so I think I put them in to a bridged mode and now everything is working fine.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions.

Phil


----------

